# Catherine Failor's book



## regansoap (Apr 10, 2015)

Yippee the above book just arrived.  Just wanted to say that on the Internet I now see that people are mixing up two different soap making techniques _ hence such confusion - good book recommend to all Newby soap makers.   It does assume you understand the two cold and hot process soap making techniques mind.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes indeed- there are a few different ways of making liquid soap.  Not to knock Failor or anything, for she was a pioneer back when practically nobody else was making homemade liquid soap, and her book is quite valuable for certain things (I have a copy of my own), but I personally wouldn't recommend it to newbies since much has been discovered over the years to make some of her techniques obsolete and to greatly improve the process to make liquid soapmaking so much easier/less complicated/hassle-free. As wonderful as I feel her book is for reference, it was actually a big hindrance for many of us when we were still liquid soapmaking wannabees. For example, it put me off of trying my hand at it for at least 5 years.....until I found out that there were easier, more efficient ways. I know it was the same for many others, too. 

IrishLass


----------



## Dahila (Apr 11, 2015)

I got the book , I had read it, and it is nice, then I came back here, copied Irishlass tutorial , then Susies and made the liquid soap.  I went through every step the lady above  put down and it came back beautifully
The book looks ok on  my book shelf, new and shiny )


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 11, 2015)

I too have a nice shiny volume of her book. Sounded way too complicated.  Then found IrishLass recipe and techniques and wow....I attempted it an it's been a great success with no muss or fuss.  The glycerine method all the way for me.


----------



## Susie (Apr 11, 2015)

If I am not mistaken, Catherine Failor wrote more than just cream and liquid soap books.  I know she wrote one on making transparent soaps, and although I can't locate it on the internet right now, I am pretty sure she wrote a "basic" soapmaking book.  Perhaps that is what the OP is referring to?

regansoap-if you are referring to the liquid soap book she wrote, please don't let it scare you off of making liquid soap.  We have MUCH easier and less stressful methods of making good liquid soap.  That book is really not good for newbies.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 11, 2015)

Good point, Susie! For good or bad, whenever I hear Catherine Failor mentioned, my mind automatically assumes her liquid soap-making book is what is being discussed. Needless to say, my bad this time. My apologies to the OP if I misunderstood. 


IrishLass


----------



## Trix (Apr 12, 2015)

Agree with all the above if this is about her liquid soap making book, which I'm staring at as I type.

It has a lot of good information but put me off making any liquid soap until I found out about the glycerine method. And now that I found irishlass's even easier glycerine method here so tempted to try it once again.


----------



## Susie (Apr 12, 2015)

You need to try it.  Seriously.  You will be such a fan afterward!  Liquid soap just does not have to be that complicated. 

With the recent discussion, I went back to re-read her book, and I still have problems following that book chapter by chapter.  I think in a linear direction usually, and that book is just not organized that way.


----------



## regansoap (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi everybody thanks for replies.  It was the transparent soap book I was referring to should have made that clear (oops little joke there).


----------



## Trix (Apr 15, 2015)

I am extremly tempted to try liquid soap now...this will be my next soap project over the next weeks...already have almost all the material just waiting for the KOH!

Lol good to know this was a bar soap book though rather than the other one


----------



## AnnaMarie (Apr 15, 2015)

I recently got her book, and I have been making cp for ten years, so I know the difference . I wouldn't recommend the book at all because I feel it's lost much of its relevance and needs a serious update. Lol- my first couple of batches of liquid soap (not using her book) went great. It was the batches I made using her book that stunk. Just my humble opinion;-)
Best,
Anna Marie


----------



## regansoap (Jan 20, 2016)

Anna Marie I completely agree


----------



## Misschief (Jan 20, 2016)

Trix said:


> I am extremly tempted to try liquid soap now...this will be my next soap project over the next weeks...already have almost all the material just waiting for the KOH!



You won't regret it. I've made IL's Cocoa Butter and Shea and I've also made Coconut, Olive, & Castor LS. I can tell you the latter lathers even better than the commercial LS we use at work and the former is so luxurious on my skin. 

I had Failor's transparent soap book and gave it to my daughter in law last summer, along with a couple other books that I now regret having given her. Oh well.


----------



## Susie (Jan 20, 2016)

Her book is not totally trash.  Some of her recipes, when run through a lye calculator and given 3% SF, are really nice.  You just have to know that all of those extra steps are not necessary.  And I really do wish someone would re-organize and update that book.  I hate suggesting newbies read it.


----------

